# 530i Winter Driving



## bmaverick (Apr 15, 2004)

I picked up my '01 530i in April of this year. For most of you April means basically dry roads and the winter tires are off. Living in the mountains of Colorado is a different story as we often see snow into June. Sure enough we received a cold snap during the first week of June and had enough snow to comver the roads with about 2-3 inches of snow. I decided to take my 530 out for a little late season winter driving and was a bit concerned when the thing would hardly move with the factory Continental tires. I knew I would need to put on some good quality winter tires come fall. 

Well Fall is here (Winter really) and I had my local shop put a set of Blizzak ws-50's on. I could immediately tell I was giving up some performance on dry roads, as expected. But I recently had to make the 100 mile trek to Denver on snow and ice and have to admit I am completely amazed at the performance I received from the ws-50's and how stable the car felt even at relatively high speeds for road conditions. I did a bit of my own control tests and found the tires and traction control feature were superb. 

All of my concerns were put to rest about this car in the winter...good tires are a must. Let the snow fly!


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I went through two winters with my summer tires and it was a nightmare. Last year I got Dunlop M3s on 16" rims. I could not believe the difference. I am actually looking forward to the snow this coming winter. I think it handles better than my wife's X5 with all season tires.

Go with good performance snow tires with these cars and you will be rewarded with as much fun driving is the snow as driving in the dry with performance tires. Just do not try to go through snow deeper than the car's ground clearance.

Steve D


----------



## Paul A (May 12, 2003)

Oh yeah. A 530 with snows will handle a lot better than an X5 with all seasons. Mine works like a charm.


----------

